# Baked potatoe issue



## cansmoke (Dec 15, 2019)

I often "bake" potatoes in the smoker and am noticing that while the meat (tonight was meatloaf) is done, the potatoes are a bit underdone.
I use an MES 30 and it seems not to matter is the potatoes are on the track above the meat or below.
I rub the potatoes with olive oil and kosher salt.


----------



## h8that4u (Dec 15, 2019)

I always microwave my taters for 5 mins before they go on the grill or smoker. Wash, stick with fork a few times, microwave, then oil, salt/pepper wrap with foil and on to grill or smoker.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 16, 2019)

Baking Potatoes  are like Pork Butts. They are tender when the IT hits 205. I never timed it because we don't care for Smoked Potatoes. As a above, starting in the Microwave saves time...JJ


----------



## S-met (Dec 16, 2019)

Don't wrap the taters as the steam can't escape. Steaming is very different than baking. The starches seem to convert differently when baking wrapped vs unwrapped resulting in a better texture.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 16, 2019)

Yep....   Nekkid baked spuds are very fluffy....  none of that "pasty" texture...


----------

